# Sharp HD tv and Xbox 360



## mrbenjamin (Feb 21, 2008)

hello

I have just got a Sharp Aquos LC-37D65E 37inch full hd tv and a old style Arcade HDMI Xbox. 

The problem is i cant get a picture or sound at all. the xbox knows that it is plugged in and on the right channel because it boots up(lights on console flash as if its loading up)

It never worked on the last dashboard(before the Dec update) or the new updated one(dec 2011).

I have tryed all the video reset option and my TV is HDCP compitable( xbox support says it need to be). It works on my old 32 inch samsung with no problems. I have tryed 3 different HDMI cables and even done a full restore on the console (used the standard scart cable) to see if it fixed it with no luck.

Also i tryed a New Slim xbox and that works with no problems at all.

Could it be a issue with my xbox? (but why would it work on all other tvs?)

i would rather stick to useing HDMI as its easier. but if i have to im guessing ill have to get a new Component cable lthumbsd

Hope someone can help

Ben


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

Could it be something with the HDCP keys? I know they do change and some get blacklisted. Could that be the case with yours? Is the system on the latest update?


----------



## mrbenjamin (Feb 21, 2008)

hey Sorry for slow reply i been away traveling 

It is fully updated. What are the HDCP keys and why are they blacklisted?


----------

